# Are Cops Posing as Uber Drivers Now?



## TimyTim

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3kn94b/are-cops-posing-as-uber-drivers-now
*Are Cops Posing as Uber Drivers Now?*
Vice.com ALLIE CONTI Jul 28 2017

Over the course of its brief and spectacular existence, Uber has often been at odds with what its recently ousted founder, Travis Kalanick, might call the Establishment. For years, taxi drivers and their allies in government have gone after what they considered an existential threat to their livelihoods. Undercover cops have posed as passengers and ticketed Uber drivers who weren't registered as traditional cabbies. And as recently revealed by the _New York Times_, the company has fought back, employing its own special software to trick authorities trying to conduct stings on its vehicles.

Obviously, none of this prevented the ride-sharing app's meteoric ascent to corporate superstardom. But a photo taken by VICE of a recent arrest in Brooklyn appears to indicate law enforcement has done more than come to terms with the existence of Uber-and may in fact be using the company's logo as a disguise for undercover work.

Around midnight on July 16, a cop-whether local, state, or federal was unclear-apparently posing as an Uber driver arrested a man near the intersection of Havemeyer Avenue and South 2nd Street in Williamsburg. The suspect was cuffed before being placed in the back of a car bearing the ride-sharing company's insignia, according to a colleague of mine who witnessed the arrest and provided the photo. At first blush, this certainly seems odd-or "unusual," as Jacqueline Ross, a law professor at the University of Illinois who's studied police practices across the globe, put it. She said it's more typical for cops to go undercover as an employee of a made-up business, though there's no law she is aware of preventing an officer from posing as someone who works for an established-a.k.a. real-private entity.


----------



## PrestonT

Worst photoshop ever.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager

Good story and true. I have a bunch of friends who are cops in NJ and they are posing as Uber drivers to catch drug dealers and their mules.


----------



## wb6vpm

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> Good story and true. I have a bunch of friends who are cops in NJ and they are posing as Uber drivers to catch drug dealers and their mules.


Something still smells fishy, how are they getting the pickup requests if they are not working with Uber? It doesn't make sense to "pose" as a driver if you cannot actually do it, since all ride requests come through the app.


----------



## PrestonT

They don't need pickup requests. Driver in an "Uber" rolls up to a street dealer so the "Rider" in the back seat can score. BOOM!

The plus side for us of doing this is that drug dealers will eventually shy away from Ubers.


----------



## TimyTim

PrestonT said:


> Worst photoshop ever.


Yeah pretty cheesy, lol


----------



## wb6vpm

PrestonT said:


> They don't need pickup requests. Driver in an "Uber" rolls up to a street dealer so the "Rider" in the back seat can score. BOOM!
> 
> The plus side for us of doing this is that drug dealers will eventually shy away from Ubers.


That I could see, I was thinking they were talking about doing pickups since they talk about drug mules.


----------



## BurgerTiime

So drug dealers, pimps and now cops are posing as fake Uber drivers, nice. I know someone who isn't an Uber driver that uses the Uber sign he printed off and placed on his windshield to use taxi lanes. The city needs to give permits its already out of control.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

What would prevent police from legitimately signing up on the platform? Could they not do this and target specific areas?
If you are up to no good it might be wise to not accept a ride from a ford Taurus or dodge charger.


----------



## STMNine

Wait, so now they have drivers who actually get paid while transporting their passengers?


----------



## NoDay

STMNine said:


> Wait, so now they have drivers who actually get paid while transporting their passengers?


Didn't think about it until now, but what if the cops are booking rides with city credit cards and paying themselves twice. The newest dirty cop trick! (LOL JK)

For real though, found the article to be less than ideal, mostly speculation and he/she said. Not familiar with undercover yellow cabs any good articles on those?


----------



## Maven

I wonder how many undercover cops fail the background check?! 

No wonder there are too many drivers on the streets. We have to compete with cops and drug dealers! 

The undercover cops should hang out around the same areas as the drug dealers and ignore pings outside those areas.
Instead they're double-dipping, getting their cop salary and extra working for Uber.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

its likely both the driver and rider are cops with just a random Uber decal and they roll up to someone on the street trying to get some sucker to sell to the rider


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

BurgerTiime said:


> So drug dealers, pimps and now cops are posing as fake Uber drivers, nice. I know someone who isn't an Uber driver that uses the Uber sign he printed off and placed on his windshield to use taxi lanes. The city needs to give permits its already out of control.


In EVERY place that has "required" permits uber simply ignores the requirement and they are very difficult to identify.

Uber operated for 3 years in orlando when they required permits and only a small % of drivers even knew there was a requirement.


----------



## tohunt4me

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> What would prevent police from legitimately signing up on the platform? Could they not do this and target specific areas?
> If you are up to no good it might be wise to not accept a ride from a ford Taurus or dodge charger.


Some police do drive uber


----------



## itsablackmarket

PrestonT said:


> They don't need pickup requests. Driver in an "Uber" rolls up to a street dealer so the "Rider" in the back seat can score. BOOM!
> 
> The plus side for us of doing this is that drug dealers will eventually shy away from Ubers.


No they won't. This actually makes it dangerous for drivers. We're now going to be suspected of being undercover cops and there will be dead drivers as a result.


----------



## PrestonT

itsablackmarket said:


> No they won't. This actually makes it dangerous for drivers. We're now going to be suspected of being undercover cops and there will be dead drivers as a result.


You've been watching too many action movies.


----------



## Maven

itsablackmarket said:


> No they won't. This actually makes it dangerous for drivers. We're now going to be suspected of being undercover cops and there will be dead drivers as a result.


Will Uber need to add life-insurance to auto-insurance for all those dead drivers killed during drug deals gone bad?
Maybe Uber will start to allow drivers to carry weapons, purely for self-defense of course. 
Did you hear the rumor that's already planned for "180 days of change"?


----------



## Howie428Uber

It's possible they have an uber decal just so they appear to have a plausible reason for sitting around in the street doing nothing.


----------



## PrestonT

itsablackmarket said:


> K and you don't think that thugs are very impressionable people who take ideas from movies and carry them out in real life?


From my experience (North Las Vegas Nevada in some of the worst neighborhoods), criminals avoid police. They only act violently toward police when cornered. The cop killer incidents a couple years ago are a drop in the ocean.

Street dealers melt into buildings or down alleys when they see a black and white or a known UC car. The same thing will happen with Uber cars if they get wind they are being used for UC.


----------



## Bpr2

PrestonT said:


> They don't need pickup requests. Driver in an "Uber" rolls up to a street dealer so the "Rider" in the back seat can score. BOOM!
> 
> The plus side for us of doing this is that drug dealers will eventually shy away from Ubers.


There goes ¼ of my clientele. And no, they don't do buisiness in my car.


----------



## El Janitor

Even police officer pay stinks, so maybe they're just driving for Uber and being super cop and making arrests in off time.


----------



## corniilius

Well hello there, person who nobody's ever heard of before yet has a featured story despite only having two pages of replies.


----------



## steveK2016

For anyone not willing to open the original article, that is not the real photo of the cop car, this is:










It doesnt have government plates, not sure if thats required in PA, so it could be a personal car that the officer got lights installed on, then moonlights for uber on his time off.

I dont think it specified if the officer was on duty or was using his capacity as an uber driver to make the arrest but if an officer sees trouble, even when off duty, they can intervene and make an arrest.

For all we know he was driving uber and saw a guy trying to mug someone so he stopped to intervene.


----------



## UberBastid

Maven said:


> Will Uber need to add life-insurance to auto-insurance for all those dead drivers killed during drug deals gone bad?
> Maybe Uber will start to allow drivers to carry weapons, purely for self-defense of course.
> Did you hear the rumor that's already planned for "180 days of change"?


Allow?
I got hung up on the word "allow".
Uber is not my mommy. Uber doesn't 'allow' me to protect myself and my family. I don't need Uber's permission to execute my prime directive - feed, clothe, shelter and protect myself and my family. 
Allow *snort*


----------



## Maven

El Janitor said:


> Even police officer pay stinks, so maybe they're just driving for Uber and being super cop and making arrests in off time.


Police officer pay is actually quite good, especially compared to an Uber driver. You could argue that the pay stinks because of the associated dangers, but being a driver is actually quite a dangerous job (various health & safety issues), although the dangers are quite different than a cop faces. Many Uber drivers have been physically attacked and some even killed while on the job.

Let's look at yearly salaries in NYC as reported by Glassdoor, which are not the highest in the region.

$80,345 Police Officer
$103,506 Police Sergeant
$109,040 Detective
$115,604 Detective Sergeant
$117,581 Police Lieutenant
In addition, as employees (vs. independent contractors) police receive many benefits not available to Uber drivers:

Overtime, shift differential, and availability of extra jobs like guarding construction sites
While on duty, do not use their own car or pay for gas, auto insurance, maintenance, etc.

Medical, dental, vision, and workers compensation.
Reduced cost for Life Insurance, Short & Long Term Care Insurance

Excellent pension after 25 years service
Represented by strong union for all labor disputes
Allowances for daily meals, uniforms and dry cleaning.
Paid Vacation and sick days
There are more, but I'm going to stop here
How many of these normal police benefits do you think will be offered as part of "180 days of change"?


----------



## Uberingdude

Maybe I'm alone, but I always love the pictures they use here for the featured stories.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager

I now keep my police benevolent fund and police union decals very prominently displayed in my cars. I am not a cop but I look like one and act like one. I especially love when guys from the hood get in my car and they nudge each other, point at my dashcam, my decals and go silent. It encourages good behavior and stops further nonsense. Some passengers have asked me if I am a cop. I tell them that my full time job is private and confidential information. I don't confirm or deny. I just let them draw their own conclusions.


----------



## Cableguynoe

It's pretty smart. The Uber logo can definitely deceive people. 
"It's just an Uber driver"

I've used it to my advantage also for free parking at an event. Had my wife hop in the back seat as we were pulling up to pay attendant. Said I'm just doing a drop off. 
Eazy peezy!


----------



## Annasmom

Bpr2 said:


> There goes ¼ of my clientele. And no, they don't do buisiness in my car.


Hi there
I ve actually picked up a migrstrate that signs warrants in my market area so yes they do ride too lol. By ltw he was really nice and it was a 30 min ride


----------



## Trafficat

El Janitor said:


> Even police officer pay stinks, so maybe they're just driving for Uber and being super cop and making arrests in off time.


Local police complain about pay... but yet the government publishes their pay... around here the cops make more than almost anyone:
http://transparentnevada.com/salaries/search/?q=deputy+sheriff&y=
http://transparentnevada.com/salaries/search/?q=police+officer


----------



## Cableguynoe

Trafficat said:


> Local police complain about pay... but yet the government publishes their pay... around here the cops make more than almost anyone:
> http://transparentnevada.com/salaries/search/?q=deputy+sheriff&y=
> http://transparentnevada.com/salaries/search/?q=police+officer


They make REALLY good money with the OT. That's probably why they complain. It is a lot of OT. Get's to everyone after a while.


----------



## john2g1

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> What would prevent police from legitimately signing up on the platform? Could they not do this and target specific areas?
> If you are up to no good it might be wise to not accept a ride from a ford Taurus or dodge charger.


IDK if anyone said this but I'm sure a GV or some other law enforcement tag ban will be coming soon-ish.

Considering that Carfax tracks vehicle usage Uber/Lyft could ban all vehicles registered as LE vehicles.

Of course there are some areas where the cops (or maybe just detectives) use their POVs and write off mileage the same way we do. That scenario would be a fairly difficult thing for Uber/Lyft to catch.

I guess in the end though a background check should show occupation or last occupation and driver status could be with held due to suspicion of violating the "no weapon for pax or driver" policy.


----------



## UberBastid

All Uber has to do is write a policy ... everyone adheres strictly to those, right?
Also, a cop MUST carry even when off duty. So, they can be fired from Uber for carrying a weapon.


----------



## ThatRideShareDude

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> Good story and true. I have a bunch of friends who are cops in NJ and they are posing as Uber drivers to catch drug dealers and their mules.


This is correct. I also have a few friends in NJ who are cops and drive for Uber and/or pose as Uber drivers! So there is truth in this story!


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager

john2g1 said:


> IDK if anyone said this but I'm sure a GV or some other law enforcement tag ban will be coming soon-ish.
> 
> Considering that Carfax tracks vehicle usage Uber/Lyft could ban all vehicles registered as LE vehicles.
> 
> Of course there are some areas where the cops (or maybe just detectives) use their POVs and write off mileage the same way we do. That scenario would be a fairly difficult thing for Uber/Lyft to catch.
> 
> I guess in the end though a background check should show occupation or last occupation and driver status could be with held due to suspicion of violating the "no weapon for pax or driver" policy.


I actually let every passenger who lives in the hood and especially Downtown Paterson know that the police are posing as Uber and Lyft drivers all the time. I encourage them to spread the word. I hope it reduces demand in the hood and keeps drivers safe from picking up dangerous passengers. I think I will print off copies of this story and put them in my car for passenger light reading !!


----------



## UberBastid

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> I actually let every passenger who lives in the hood and especially Downtown Paterson know that the police are posing as Uber and Lyft drivers all the time. I encourage them to spread the word. I hope it reduces demand in the hood and keeps drivers safe from picking up dangerous passengers. I think I will print off copies of this story and put them in my car for passenger light reading !!


Your hood rats can READ?
I'm impressed.


----------



## itsablackmarket

PrestonT said:


> You've been watching too many action movies.


I'll remind you of this post when it happens.

Get your excuses ready.


----------



## MadePenniesToday

BurgerTiime said:


> The city needs to give permits its already out of control.


Here in Texas a law passed that takes away any control a city had with ride share companies. No more city permits needed.


----------



## Fubernuber

I have almost 1500 rides in the last 1.5 years mostly xl, black and suv. I ve had atleast a dozen dealers transporting stuff in my car that i know of and all call for suv. It used to be alot more common before the fraud crackdown last year but it still happens...


----------



## Bevital

More likely, cops are moon lighting as Uber drivers to earn some extra cash. I picked up a PAX near ABQ Courthouse. PAX was convinced I was a cop. Actually, I'm glad he thought that, because I was convinced he was a gang banger. However, the things I have seen as an Uber driver, it would be smart of them to do so.


----------



## Telsa34

TimyTim said:


> Over the course of its brief and spectacular existence, Uber has often been at odds with what its recently ousted founder, Travis Kalanick, might call the Establishment. For years, taxi drivers and their allies in government have gone after what they considered an existential threat to their livelihoods. Undercover cops have posed as passengers and ticketed Uber drivers who weren't registered as traditional cabbies. And as recently revealed by the _New York Times_, the company has fought back, employing its own special software to trick authorities trying to conduct stings on its vehicles.
> 
> Obviously, none of this prevented the ride-sharing app's meteoric ascent to corporate superstardom. But a photo taken by VICE of a recent arrest in Brooklyn appears to indicate law enforcement has done more than come to terms with the existence of Uber-and may in fact be using the company's logo as a disguise for undercover work.
> 
> Around midnight on July 16, a cop-whether local, state, or federal was unclear-apparently posing as an Uber driver arrested a man near the intersection of Havemeyer Avenue and South 2nd Street in Williamsburg. The suspect was cuffed before being placed in the back of a car bearing the ride-sharing company's insignia, according to a colleague of mine who witnessed the arrest and provided the photo. At first blush, this certainly seems odd-or "unusual," as Jacqueline Ross, a law professor at the University of Illinois who's studied police practices across the globe, put it. She said it's more typical for cops to go undercover as an employee of a made-up business, though there's no law she is aware of preventing an officer from posing as someone who works for an established-a.k.a. real-private entity.
> 
> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3kn94b/are-cops-posing-as-uber-drivers-now


I would say if you had an attorney that would be a very good case of entrapment


----------



## Maven

Bevital said:


> More likely, cops are moon lighting as Uber drivers to earn some extra cash. I picked up a PAX near ABQ Courthouse. PAX was convinced I was a cop. Actually, I'm glad he thought that, because I was convinced he was a gang banger. However, the things I have seen as an Uber driver, it would be smart of them to do so.


Why would a cop moon-light as an Uber driver when he could a lot more moonlighting at a construction site for just standing around looking important or a half-dozen other moonlighting gigs open to cops.?


----------



## Rakos

Ok...thats all fine and good...Butt...

now let a little old monkey tell you a REAL Uber/police story...

It was a bright and starry night...8)

Used to be my home but At the time...

just visiting...Key West...

Decided to take a call at TGIFridays...

Nice gentleman and lady....

So much promise...first pickup in Key West...

Took them to a nice little sandwich shop...

And when they got out....

A nice police sargeant...

Walked up and asked me if I was an Uber driver...answer "NO"...

Didn't help...ask me to exit the car...

He was the drug narcotics gang police sargeant...

He sheepishly asked for ID...

Full disclosure...I knew who HE was...

Wrote me two tickets...criminal traffic...

One for me and one for car...

Uber went to court with a lawyer for me...

End result $500 and 10 hours comm svc...

Uber still hasn't reimbursed me...

And there my friends is one...

Of the reasons I throw poo...

Yes Virginia...cops CAN be Ubers...

Stay Alert and Safe!

Rakos


----------



## Older Chauffeur

UberBastid said:


> All Uber has to do is write a policy ... everyone adheres strictly to those, right?
> Also, a cop MUST carry even when off duty. So, they can be fired from Uber for carrying a weapon.


It may be that some agencies encourage their officers to carry off duty, but I've never heard of it being a requirement. There are venues where not even cops are allowed to carry- my son runs into this occasionally. His agency does not require him to carry 24/7.


----------



## UberBastid

Rakos said:


> Ok...thats all fine and good...Butt...
> 
> now let a little old monkey tell you a REAL Uber/police story...
> 
> It was a bright and starry night...8)
> 
> Used to be my home but At the time...
> 
> just visiting...Key West...
> 
> Decided to take a call at TGIFridays...
> 
> Nice gentleman and lady....
> 
> So much promise...first pickup in Key West...
> 
> Took them to a nice little sandwich shop...
> 
> And when they got out....
> 
> A nice police sargeant...
> 
> Walked up and asked me if I was an Uber driver...answer "NO"...
> 
> Didn't help...ask me to exit the car...
> 
> He was the drug narcotics gang police sargeant...
> 
> He sheepishly asked for ID...
> 
> Full disclosure...I knew who HE was...
> 
> Wrote me two tickets...criminal traffic...
> 
> One for me and one for car...
> 
> Uber went to court with a lawyer for me...
> 
> End result $500 and 10 hours comm svc...
> 
> Uber still hasn't reimbursed me...
> 
> And there my friends is one...
> 
> Of the reasons I throw poo...
> 
> Yes Virginia...cops CAN be Ubers...
> 
> Stay Alert and Safe!
> 
> Rakos


And cops can never, ever be trusted.
Their first loyalty is to the bust. 
They'd arrest their own mother if she grew the wrong kind of plant.

Cops are just gang bangers, wearing blue.


----------



## steveK2016

Older Chauffeur said:


> It may be that some agencies encourage their officers to carry off duty, but I've never heard of it being a requirement. There are venues where not even cops are allowed to carry- my son runs into this occasionally. His agency does not require him to carry 24/7.


It used to be more of a requirement many years ago than it is today. Mostly because many cops felt that if they were forced to carry they felt that they were always on duty and wanted more pay. That lead to most places loosening the requirement to just a suggestion.


----------



## PrestonT

Bpr2 said:


> There goes ¼ of my clientele. And no, they don't do buisiness in my car.


Wait till one of them stiffs you with the goods when you get pulled over.



itsablackmarket said:


> I'll remind you of this post when it happens.
> 
> Get your excuses ready.


I'll be waiting. This ain't Dirty Harry.


----------



## Bpr2

PrestonT said:


> Wait till one of them stiffs you with the goods when you get pulled over.


Why would I get pulled over? Good driver and usually those passengers are asleep no reason to pull me over


----------



## PrestonT

Did you see the video of the Uber driving lawyer that got pulled over and searched for picking up at a known drug house?


----------



## itsablackmarket

PrestonT said:


> Wait till one of them stiffs you with the goods when you get pulled over.
> 
> I'll be waiting. This ain't Dirty Harry.


Never seen it


----------



## UberBastid

steveK2016 said:


> It used to be more of a requirement many years ago than it is today. Mostly because many cops felt that if they were forced to carry they felt that they were always on duty and wanted more pay. That lead to most places loosening the requirement to just a suggestion.


In California, a police officer is NEVER off duty. Which is why you can never be friends with a cop. They are always a cop. And, so, therefore, they must be armed.


----------



## Rich2nyce

They are not really undercover here as the car still has the blue lights in the front and rear windshields. Ive seen them in action at airports and late nights around bar areas. One even pulled up to me one night in a parking lot and told me its a bad spot to sit cause a driver was recently shot from an attempted carjacking. #uberpolice


----------



## Trafficat

UberBastid said:


> In California, a police officer is NEVER off duty. Which is why you can never be friends with a cop. They are always a cop. And, so, therefore, they must be armed.


Being armed is not the problem. The problem with the cop is that they pretend to be your friend when they actually are not. They're just acting nice, hoping you will admit or reveal something to them that can be prosecuted.

I have well armed friends. No problem with them. They have my back.

But an unarmed cop is not much less of a threat to your future livelihood than an armed one.

The off duty cop could be unarmed and convince a driver he is his friend... later he asks to do a cash ride... but waiting at the destination will be 10 of his armed coworkers and a tow truck if you agree to the cash ride. One more notch in his conviction belt, one step higher to promotion.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

UberBastid said:


> In California, a police officer is NEVER off duty. Which is why you can never be friends with a cop. They are always a cop. And, so, therefore, they must be armed.


This is simply not true. If it was, a cop could not drink alcohol on his time off if his agency's rules prohibited it on duty, for example. You come across as a real cop-hater, so where do you get your misinformation? Maybe you're conflating the fact that, depending on individual agency rules, a cop can carry a weapon and still has powers of arrest when he/she is off duty (when defined as not scheduled to report for work.)


----------



## Trebor

No one is trying to hide anything..


----------



## darkshy77

TimyTim said:


> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3kn94b/are-cops-posing-as-uber-drivers-now
> *Are Cops Posing as Uber Drivers Now?*
> Vice.com ALLIE CONTI Jul 28 2017
> 
> Over the course of its brief and spectacular existence, Uber has often been at odds with what its recently ousted founder, Travis Kalanick, might call the Establishment. For years, taxi drivers and their allies in government have gone after what they considered an existential threat to their livelihoods. Undercover cops have posed as passengers and ticketed Uber drivers who weren't registered as traditional cabbies. And as recently revealed by the _New York Times_, the company has fought back, employing its own special software to trick authorities trying to conduct stings on its vehicles.
> 
> Obviously, none of this prevented the ride-sharing app's meteoric ascent to corporate superstardom. But a photo taken by VICE of a recent arrest in Brooklyn appears to indicate law enforcement has done more than come to terms with the existence of Uber-and may in fact be using the company's logo as a disguise for undercover work.
> 
> Around midnight on July 16, a cop-whether local, state, or federal was unclear-apparently posing as an Uber driver arrested a man near the intersection of Havemeyer Avenue and South 2nd Street in Williamsburg. The suspect was cuffed before being placed in the back of a car bearing the ride-sharing company's insignia, according to a colleague of mine who witnessed the arrest and provided the photo. At first blush, this certainly seems odd-or "unusual," as Jacqueline Ross, a law professor at the University of Illinois who's studied police practices across the globe, put it. She said it's more typical for cops to go undercover as an employee of a made-up business, though there's no law she is aware of preventing an officer from posing as someone who works for an established-a.k.a. real-private entity.


Nothing new undercover cops use taxi all the time


----------



## sd1303

PrestonT said:


> The plus side for us of doing this is that drug dealers will eventually shy away from Ubers.


Either that... or they'll be armed... and ready to respond to the slightest hint that their driver is a cop. Should be fine.


----------



## UberBastid

Older Chauffeur said:


> This is simply not true. If it was, a cop could not drink alcohol on his time off if his agency's rules prohibited it on duty, for example. You come across as a real cop-hater, so where do you get your misinformation? Maybe you're conflating the fact that, depending on individual agency rules, a cop can carry a weapon and still has powers of arrest when he/she is off duty (when defined as not scheduled to report for work.)


No, don't hate cops. But, I recognize them for what they are. Predators.
I avoid predators. I don't hate them, I avoid them. 
Cops, drug dealers, bail bondsmen, gang bangers, pimps, lawyers ... all predators. All looking for an angle, a perceived weakness, a mistake. Always watching, sneaky, hunting. They live off of the misfortunes of others. 
I avoid all of them.

PS: I feel the same way about other predators too. Rattle snakes, mountain lions. Same action. Hunters with a bite. I avoid them.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas

TimyTim said:


> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3kn94b/are-cops-posing-as-uber-drivers-now
> *Are Cops Posing as Uber Drivers Now?*
> Vice.com ALLIE CONTI Jul 28 2017
> 
> Over the course of its brief and spectacular existence, Uber has often been at odds with what its recently ousted founder, Travis Kalanick, might call the Establishment. For years, taxi drivers and their allies in government have gone after what they considered an existential threat to their livelihoods. Undercover cops have posed as passengers and ticketed Uber drivers who weren't registered as traditional cabbies. And as recently revealed by the _New York Times_, the company has fought back, employing its own special software to trick authorities trying to conduct stings on its vehicles.
> 
> Obviously, none of this prevented the ride-sharing app's meteoric ascent to corporate superstardom. But a photo taken by VICE of a recent arrest in Brooklyn appears to indicate law enforcement has done more than come to terms with the existence of Uber-and may in fact be using the company's logo as a disguise for undercover work.
> 
> Around midnight on July 16, a cop-whether local, state, or federal was unclear-apparently posing as an Uber driver arrested a man near the intersection of Havemeyer Avenue and South 2nd Street in Williamsburg. The suspect was cuffed before being placed in the back of a car bearing the ride-sharing company's insignia, according to a colleague of mine who witnessed the arrest and provided the photo. At first blush, this certainly seems odd-or "unusual," as Jacqueline Ross, a law professor at the University of Illinois who's studied police practices across the globe, put it. She said it's more typical for cops to go undercover as an employee of a made-up business, though there's no law she is aware of preventing an officer from posing as someone who works for an established-a.k.a. real-private entity.


 LOL


----------



## Older Chauffeur

UberBastid said:


> No, don't hate cops. But, I recognize them for what they are. Predators.
> I avoid predators. I don't hate them, I avoid them.
> Cops, drug dealers, bail bondsmen, gang bangers, pimps, lawyers ... all predators. All looking for an angle, a perceived weakness, a mistake. Always watching, sneaky, hunting. They live off of the misfortunes of others.
> I avoid all of them.
> 
> PS: I feel the same way about other predators too. Rattle snakes, mountain lions. Same action. Hunters with a bite. I avoid them.


Sad that you feel you can never trust a cop. You sound paranoid. Who do you call for help when you witness a crime or are a victim yourself of the other two-legged "predators?" I have had many friends in the law enforcement community throughout my adult years, and dealt with a few I didn't know. Like any of us, they have their faults. But I've never considered them to be people to avoid, as you do.
But you didn't get around to answering my question. What's your source for your statements about cops never being off duty and must therefore always be armed?


----------



## john2g1

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> I actually let every passenger who lives in the hood and especially Downtown Paterson know that the police are posing as Uber and Lyft drivers all the time. I encourage them to spread the word. I hope it reduces demand in the hood and keeps drivers safe from picking up dangerous passengers. I think I will print off copies of this story and put them in my car for passenger light reading !!


I know I'm getting off subject but really?

First off what should be obvious to you but apparently isn't: if you're a hard working citizen who can only afford to live in the hood an armed escort in and out of the hood on your way to work will increase demand not reduce it.

Second you should want requests in the hood so you don't have to dead head out. I know you've taken a Newark or JFK pickup that took you to No wheresville, NY and you hope and prayed you didn't have to dead head back out and no you're not going to wait for that lucky call out.

Third What make's you think that "dangerous passengers" have any interest in your admitted UberX vehicle class? UberSELECT drivers are probably the most at risk because who really wants to jack a 10 year old Town Car or a super common yet still super obvious (and hard to hide) Suburban?

I hear you though... Every time I make a pick up in the middle of Hicksville I get nervous too. I see the already chopped car in the yard and I realize that any gunshots out there are viewed as either hunting or a ******* party favor. I worry that the char marks on the ground were from a burning cross and not a pile of burning leaves. But hey, I encourage Uber out there because a. I want to GTFO and b. If Buford T. Justice pulls me over I want a good ole boy in my front seat to say "How's your mom? Mr. Uber here is just givin' me a ride to the big city."

As a final thought all of my "hood" pickups have been polite and happy that I came so quickly except one. The one was a boogie chick and her friends who took a recommendation for a club in the hood and then wanted a ride back to the suburbs. After I arrived quickly and she had me wait she had the audacity to ask me to downgrade my UberXL/SELECT to UberX because some of her friends wanted to stay. Outside of her I have never had an issue in the hood and the older members of the hood *always* tip.

**rant over**


----------



## wb6vpm

john2g1 said:


> As a final thought all of my "hood" pickups have been polite and happy that I came so quickly except one. The one was a boogie chick and her friends who took a recommendation for a club in the hood and then wanted a ride back to the suburbs. After I arrived quickly and she had me wait she had the audacity to ask me to downgrade my UberXL/SELECT to UberX because some of her friends wanted to stay. Outside of her I have never had an issue in the hood and the older members of the hood *always* tip.
> 
> **rant over**


I hope you 1 starred her...


----------



## john2g1

wb6vpm said:


> I hope you 1 starred her...


Sadly this was back in the day when I was a softy... I though Uber was like Lyft and a 3 or lower meant don't match me with this rider again.

I 3 starred her and gave two of her friends Lyft and Uber referrals after I took her to a gas station to urinate. Normally I'm of the no stops attitude for people I know won't tip for my wasted time but I wanted her out of my car and the referrals were tip adjacent.


----------



## UberBastid

Older Chauffeur said:


> Sad that you feel you can never trust a cop. You sound paranoid. Who do you call for help when you witness a crime or are a victim yourself of the other two-legged "predators?" I have had many friends in the law enforcement community throughout my adult years, and dealt with a few I didn't know. Like any of us, they have their faults. But I've never considered them to be people to avoid, as you do.
> But you didn't get around to answering my question. What's your source for your statements about cops never being off duty and must therefore always be armed?


But it's not paranoia if you have a good reason.
And the reason is experience. Years of living and experiencing and learning. Personal experience and observational.
It used to be called wisdom.

When I witness a crime I usually mind my own business. Again, from experience I have learned that no good deed goes unpunished. I am very good at minding my own business. I have become involved in other people's business before, and it usually does not turn out well.

When I become the victim of a crime? Sometimes I have to hold my nose and call the cops, when I need a police report for insurance purposes for example. They are never helpful. I think I got help from a cop once ... but it was a long time ago, and I didn't ask for it. Beyond that I do everything I can to protect myself, and defend ... prevention.

I was in a hit and run accident about a month ago. I got a picture of the licence plate, and the damage to his car matched the damage on my car. AND the guy admitted to hitting me and leaving "because it wasn't my fault so I didn't stop." Know what the cops did? Nothing. They don't have the time to ''investigate a traffic accident.''
But, they DO have the time to set up DUI checkpoints that net zero drunks. Over and over and over because they get money from the feds to spend it that way.

My boss comes to work every morning and has to hose the urine out of the doorway to his office, sweep up needles, etc. But, the cops don't have the time to patrol and keep homeless out.
But they DO have time to pull me over for a burned out license plate light and 'detain' me for a half hour while they run wants and warrants and try to bully me into allowing them to search the car.

They don't have the manpower or resources to dust for fingerprints and review security camera footage for a neighbors break in and burglary and vandalism but they have the time and resources to bust a lady for growing one too may plants in her back yard. Took it all the way to court too.

I don't hate the police. They are a necessary evil. I do recognize them for what and who they are, and treat them with the respect that a powerful bully and very dangerous pack predator deserves.

Oh, and, a cop told me once that he was required to carry all the time because a cop is always a cop. Maybe he lied to me, they do that.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain

My drugs have mainly been Lyft


----------



## melusine3

STMNine said:


> Wait, so now they have drivers who actually get paid while transporting their passengers?


ROTFLMAO! Wait! I'm surprised Uber hasn't thought of this, along the lines of our being cheap ambulance transport, we can now haul handcuffed criminals to the pokey!



itsablackmarket said:


> No they won't. This actually makes it dangerous for drivers. We're now going to be suspected of being undercover cops and there will be dead drivers as a result.


Eh... what in the world are you doing even driving in areas where there are drug dealers? Didn't you know you could avoid them? If you find yourself in such an area after a drop-off, turn your app off and skeedadle the hell outta there! lol


----------



## itsablackmarket

melusine3 said:


> ROTFLMAO! Wait! I'm surprised Uber hasn't thought of this, along the lines of our being cheap ambulance transport, we can now haul handcuffed criminals to the pokey!
> 
> Eh... what in the world are you doing even driving in areas where there are drug dealers? Didn't you know you could avoid them? If you find yourself in such an area after a drop-off, turn your app off and skeedadle the hell outta there! lol


That's the thing. I'm not a cop, so I'm not fully aware of houses that conduct illegal activity, which mind you can be located anywhere. My pickup could also have started in a nice area and then ended in a shady area. Like from a hotel.


----------



## Driv0rX

I don't get it cop arrested passenger for what exactly he had warrant?


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Driv0rX said:


> I don't get it cop arrested passenger for what exactly he had warrant?


To what arrest are you referring? I didn't see anything like that in the thread. Must have missed it.


----------



## UberBastid

Driv0rX said:


> I don't get it cop arrested passenger for what exactly he had warrant?


this is about the third time this has been gone over in the thread.
did you read the thread?
did you read the story?


----------



## Rat

PrestonT said:


> They don't need pickup requests. Driver in an "Uber" rolls up to a street dealer so the "Rider" in the back seat can score. BOOM!
> 
> The plus side for us of doing this is that drug dealers will eventually shy away from Ubers.


Or shoot at them


----------



## gizmotheboss

I believe the ridesharing companies should be criminally liable For all drivers without wRegulatory permits for paid passenger transportation services


----------



## Maven

gizmotheboss said:


> I believe the ridesharing companies should be criminally liable All drivers without permits.


Heresy! Rideshare companies have spent $Millions, employed 100s of lawyers to insure they have little or no liability for anything drivers (independent contractors) do or don't do. What kids of "permits" do you mean? Gun, Carry, Hunting, Fishing, Business, Work, Construction? Can't be driving because that requires a license not a permit. Why should Uber by criminally liable if I have a concealed carry gun permit and decide to use it?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Howie428Uber said:


> It's possible they have an uber decal just so they appear to have a plausible reason for sitting around in the street doing nothing.


Exactly so. Drug retailer, "Wonder why is that Dodge Charger been parked on the block for 6 hours and the driver appears to be sleeping? Oh he's an Uber that explains it. He's probably been here all night waiting for a ping, I'll bring him a pillow."


----------



## Maven

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Exactly so. Drug retailer, "Wonder why is that Dodge Charger been parked on the block for 6 hours and the driver appears to be sleeping? Oh he's an Uber that explains it. He's probably been here all night waiting for a ping, I'll bring him a pillow."


Here's some pillows you can bring. Which one depends on what you feel is most appropriate ..


----------



## gizmotheboss

Ride shareing companies don't pay your bills while awaiting trial or pay to get your car out of impoundment. Reason why ridesharing companies get away with what they can do is because municipality don't want to pay for new buses to transport city residence. If I were the taxi cab Association I would Sue every city in the country for unfair practices to taxi cabs.


----------

